# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Nadwrażliwość oczu na ostre, sztuczne światło, nerwica?

## bvb25

Witam
 Mam 25 lat i od 6 miesięcy mam poważne problem ze zdrowiem strasznie utrudniające mi życie(otępienie,problemy z koncentracją,problemy z pamięcią, szybkie denerwowanie się, czasami zawroty głowy) jednym z nich jest problem ze wzrokiem, który mnie chyba najbardziej denerwuje:

Dostałem nagle strasznej nadwrażliwości na ostre światło tzn jak patrzę na samo słońce to powiedzmy, że mnie tak mocno nie razi, gorzej jak świeci na dużo elementów tego samego koloru np kamyki przed domem na parkingu albo biały płot lub kostkę brukową równo ułożoną. Najgorzej jest jak wejdę do super-marketu i jest tam mnóstwo kolorowych produktów naświetlonych ostrym sztucznym światłem wtedy dostaje takiego jakby zawroty głowy, otępienia, rozmazania obrazu,widzenia klatkowego, coś jakby mózg nie nadążał za wysyłanym obrazem, podobnie było na euro 2012 na stadionie, mnóstwo kolorów na kibicach daję to wtedy wrażenie takiego odrealnienia takiej jakby mgiełki widzenie kanałowego trudno to opisać. Byłem tydzień w Egipcie to tam mnie praktycznie już wszystko raziło.  Jak prasuje koszule w biało-kolorowe koszule to praktycznie na nią nie patrze:/. Poza tym oczy mnie nie bolą, czasami jak wstanę rano to mam wrażenie przez chwile jakby mi gałki oczne pulsowały potem jest już ok.

Do tej pory robiłem znóstwo badań lecz okuliste mam dopiero za 2 tygonie(w szpitalu mi świecili jakims światełkiem w oczy i nic złego nie widzieli).
Do tej pory robiłem badania:

-rezonans magnetyczny głowy ok
-eeg ok
-tomografia głowy ok
-morfologia ogólna oraz tsh, crp, nerki, potas,borelioza(wyniki za 2dni),cukier ok
-badania na błędnik i kordynację ruchów ok
-test obciążeń organizmu metodą dr.Volla(wysoki poziom grzybów)borelioze wykluczyli, jestem od 2 tyg na specjalnej diecie nisko cukrowej
-rtg kręgów szyjnych i klatki piersiowej(Pani Doktor nie znalazła nic na zdjęciach, lecz kręgarz twierdz, że mam nacisk kręgów na siebie byłem u niego 4 razy na nastawianiu i teraz robię specjalne ćwiczenia, powiedział, że poprawa nastąpi na dniach lecz poprawy wciąż brak:/)

Do tego zażywam tianesal(coaxil) lek od psychiatry i chodzę na psychoterapię bo ostatnio miałem mnóstwo stresów, nerwów oraz lęków) ponieważ podejrzewają u mnie nerwice.

Co to może być lub jakie badania mogę jeszcze wykonać bo strasznie jest mi ciężko normalnie funkcjonować? Dziękuje z góry za odpowiedzi i pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiatm! mam dokładnie ten sam problem. Czy zdiagnozowano w końcu co było z tobą nie tak ?? sam od 9 miesięcy się z tym zmagam, zrobiłem komplet badań tak jak ty alecz niczego nie znaleźli :c . Proszę o odpowiedź !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja rowniez mam ten sam problem moje oczy nie toleruja swiatla sztucznego od jakiegos czzasu wszystko mi sie rozmywa

----------

